# Ouverture des dossiers dans la même fenêtre du FInder



## Odd1 (28 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Comme l'indique le titre, je n'arrive pas à faire en sorte que le Finder m'ouvre le sous-dossier dans la même fenêtre et à chaque fois il ouvre une nouvelle fenêtre ce qui est extrêmement gênant!
Existe-t-il un moyen de remédier à cela? J'ai bien essayé avec Automator mais je n'y suis pas arrivé!

Merci d'avance et désolé si je me suis trompé de section ou si il existe déjà un message de ce genre parce que je ne l'ai pas trouvé!

Bonne journée!


----------



## da capo (28 Avril 2011)

bonjour,

en activant le Finder, va dans le menu Finder et choisis "Préférences&#8230;"

Là, vers le bas, tu trouveras une option permettant d'ouvrir les dossiers dans la même fenêtre (ou non)


----------



## Odd1 (28 Avril 2011)

Bonjour Da Capo,  C'est ce que j'ai fait, j'ai décoché la case "ouvrir le dossier dans une nouvelle fenêtre" mais il continu de le faire et je ne vois pas comment faire sinon! Une autre idée? Apparemment ça arrive mais je ne sais pas comment le résoudre!


----------



## Fìx (28 Avril 2011)

La barre latérale est cachée?


----------



## Odd1 (28 Avril 2011)

Oui en général elle y est!
Mais j'ai une autre question qui me vient à l'esprit : Comment fait-on pour supprimer un fichier en lecture seule sous Snow Leopard?
J'en ai un et je n'arrive pas à le supprimer, c'est un peu comique quand même et je fais quoi moi? Je garde un fichier sur le DD pour la vie? xD

PS : Je précise qu'il n'y a pas de cadenas en bas à droite!!!!!!


----------

